# Insane Buffalo Balls You have to try this



## Dumpandstir (Oct 14, 2011)

Here is the recipe: 

                        Buffalo Balls    Recipe By     : John A. Gunterman  Serving Size  : 24   Preparation Time :1:00  Categories    : Appetizers                       Hors d'Oeuvres                  Hot                              Tex-Mex      Amount  Measure       Ingredient -- Preparation Method  --------  ------------  --------------------------------     2      pounds        hot Italian bulk sausage     2      pounds        extra lean ground beef     4      whole         onions -- chopped fine     1      head          garlic -- minced    12      whole         jalapeño peppers -- seeded and chopped     1      tablespoon    dehydrated scotch bonnet peppers -- -- optional     3      cups          harissa sauce (hot licks) -- optional                          OR     3      cups          favorite sauce for Buffalo Wings    Form into balls and bake at 400° F till well done.  Douse in your favorite  Buffalo Wing Sauce recipe.  ( I  really like home-made Harissa Sauce for  this).

I am serious that this is a great recipe.  I use it for potlucks at work all of the time.

Here is the link to the recipe online:  http://www.recipesource.com/munchies/appetizers/14/rec1453.html


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm not going there. I'm not going there. I'm not going there. I'm not going there. I'm not going there. I'm not going there. I'm not going there. I'm not going there. I'm not going there. I'm not going there. I'm not going there.


----------



## She Eats Cheese (Oct 25, 2011)

Sounds like a delicacy!


----------



## Fabiabi (Oct 25, 2011)

Sounds delicious, and lots of chilli


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Oct 25, 2011)

How hard is it to locate an insane buffalo, and who determines that the buffalo is indeed insane?


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 25, 2011)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> How hard is it to locate an insane buffalo, and who determines that the buffalo is indeed insane?




You went there...


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 25, 2011)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> How hard is it to locate an insane buffalo, and who determines that the buffalo is indeed insane?


 
Put a scotch bonnet on his....................and they are all insane!


----------

